# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Chiquitín Salazar: En 5 años Lambayeque dará un cambio brutal

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ex Ministro de Agricultura se postula como Presidente Regional  _Se lanzará oficialmente como candidato antes que finalice marzo. Educar sobre temas agrícolas es la principal bandera de su candidatura a la presidencia de la región que lo vio nacer._  *Agraria.pe.-* No es casualidad que Juan José Salazar García (Chiquitín) desde hace dos meses haya decidido ingresar al negocio editorial y distribuir 2000 ejemplares de la publicación Contigo Agricultor. Se trata de un boletín informativo, cuyo público lector está constituido por pequeños agricultores, contó en entrevista con esta agencia. No es casualidad: educar sobre temas agrícolas es la principal bandera de su candidatura a la presidencia de la región que lo vio nacer.  *Periodista (P): ¿Qué lo lleva a decidir postularse?* *S:* Quiero poner mi experiencia en política al servicio de la región.   *P: ¿Por qué?*  *S:* Tengo la convicción de que el mayor potencial de Lambayeque está en sus tierras y en su agua.   *P: ¿Es oficial la candidatura?*  *S:* Ya hemos logrado conformar el movimiento regional Contigo Lambayeque, que cumplió con todos los requisitos del Jurado Nacional de Elecciones. Se va a hacer pública su aprobación y vamos a postular como independientes. La conferencia la vamos a realizar la última semana de marzo y vamos a dar a conocer algunos de los consejeros.   *P:* *¿A quiénes se refiere?*  *S:* Preferiría dar una información completa.  *P: Como hombre de campo ¿cómo impulsará el tema agrícola?*  *S:* Con información. Contra lo que muchos puedan pensar, las dificultades en el agro no van por el lado de la obtención de un crédito, que era un anhelo de otras épocas.  *P: ¿Cómo promoverá la información en el agro*? *S:* Nosotros tenemos diferentes mecanismos y medios, que nos permiten acceder a la información actualizada, como Internet. Pero el pequeño agricultor, no. En ese sentido, tenemos herramientas como las Agencias Agrarias, que queremos implementarlas. El agente agrario tiene que enseñarle al agricultor a potenciar sus recursos. Ahí está la verdadera lucha contra la pobreza. Porque ese agricultor, lejos de tener una agricultura de susbsistencia, va a tener ingresos por encima de sus niveles de pobreza. Cuando fui ministro, quisimos hacerlo, pero lamentablemente no alcanzamos los objetivos trazados.  *P: ¿Qué otras acciones en materia de agro va a realizar?* *S:* Hay que entender que Lambayeque va camino a convertirse en la primera región del Perú e inclusive de Latinoamérica, en cuanto al potencial de sus tierras. No sólo gracias a las 30 mil Has que se podrían incorporar con el Proyecto de irrigación Olmos-Tinajones, sino también, de las comunidades de Morroque, Salas, Motupe, Ferreñafe, etc. Hablamos de millones de Has con tierras de buena calidad. Necesitamos explotar y potenciar la calidad del agua y las reservas que tenemos en los Valles de Saña y Reque. Necesitamos incorporar a los pequeños agricultores. En ello vamos a trabajar: en que se asocien y en darles asesorías técnicas. Para combatir la pobreza hay que hacerlos competitivos. Que no se vaya a pensar en algún tipo de asistencialismo. Hay que darle un bono al agricultor por una sola vez para que dé ese gran salto. *P: Acerca del Día Mundial del agua ¿de qué manera potenciarán su calidad en Lambayeque?* *S:* Se están distorsionando las prioridades: el agua para consumo y el agua para las empresas mineras y su efecto contaminante en las cuencas que provienen de la Sierra, que nos puede quitar competitividad. Debe manejarse de una manera integral. Hay que buscar que las tarifas se acerquen a su costo real. También es necesario realizar supervisiones permanentes en las explotaciones mineras.
Agroexporadores y TLCs.  *P: ¿Cómo va a apoyar a los agroexportadores?* 
S: No tocándolos. Hay que darles una señal que nosotros vamos a apoyarlos, por ejemplo, en el mejoramiento de infraestructura vial. Vamos a hacer que la autopista El Sol (que va) de Trujillo a Sullana (Piura) se haga realidad; que consideren las vías de evitamiento para que disminuyan las horas de transporte de sus productos; que el aeropuerto de Chiclayo tenga cámaras de fríos y que sus espárragos se puedan exportar directamente desde Chiclayo. Pero lo que sí tenemos que ver en la agroexportación es concretar metas, como pasar de US$ 250 millones hoy a US$ 500 millones en cuatros años.  *P: ¿Cómo lo lograrán?* 
S: Con la sustitución de cultivos. Me atrevo a decirlo con seguridad. En 5 años Lambayeque da un cambio brutal. Es la región con las mejores posibilidades de crecer y desarrollarse sin canon minero. Su canon va a estar en las regalías que le generen las oportunidades de trabajo para los jóvenes y la innovación. Además, como se están aperturando mercados en Estados Unidos, China y, en dos años seguramente, la Unión Europea, tenemos que cuidar la calidad y estandarización de nuestros productos exportables.  *P: ¿Qué falta hacer en materia de TLCs en el país?*  *S:* Creo que nos ha faltado prepararnos. Nos han llegado de golpe, a pesar de que sabíamos que se iban a dar. Han pasado diez años y no hemos mejorado las inversiones en sanidad. Tampoco en información sobre los mercados con los que vamos a competir. Sólo grupos privilegiados han accedido. El problema en el país y en Lambayeque está en preparar al pequeño productor, porque se van a generar situaciones de violencia. No se pueden crear espacios productivos cuando los alrededores se asemejan a un cordón de pobreza.  *P: En líneas generales, ¿qué otras propuestas tiene?*  *S:* Queremos que la educación inicial y la estimulación temprana sean obligatorias en la región. No sólo debería ser desde un año, un niño de la zona rural debería recibir estimulación desde que está en el vientre. En salud, estamos pensando en la construcción de los grandes hospitales, en especial de niños y maternidad. Esto va a permitir comenzar desde abajo.    *DATOS:*  
Salazar nació en Ferreñafe (Lambayeque) el 18 de febrero de 1947. Es ingeniero Agrónomo. Ha ejercido el cargo de alcalde de Ferreñafe en dos oportunidades (1987-1989) y (2003-2006), fue presidente de la Región Nor Oriental del Marañón (1990-1992); gerente general (1989) y presidente (1990) de la Corporación de Desarrollo de Lambayeque (CORDELAM); presidente del Consejo Nacional de Presidentes Regionales del Perú (1991); y Ministro de Agricultura (julio de 2006 a mayo de 2007).  
En Lambayeque un agricultor arrocero gana entre S/. 15 y S/. 18 por día, según indicó Salazar. Incrementarán ese suelo a partir de la sustitución de cultivos, priorizando la palta, el maracuyá, el mango, la uva, el ají y la páprika.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag dará apoyo a organizaciones de productores para aprovechar TLC con México Artículo: Boom exportador triplicó valor de tierras en La Libertad, Lambayeque e Ica en últimos 15 años Nivel de lago Titicaca registrará línea descendente en los próximos años por cambio climático, afirma experto Se dará prioridad a la educación ambiental en el año 2010 Minag respaldará proyecto del Congreso que dará rango de ley a etiquetado de productos

----------

